# Counter Top Extension



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

Two areas that Outback falls woefully short on are outside storage and kitchen counter top work space. DW needed extra countertop space and was tired of walking over to the dinette to have a work surface, so I came up wit this. The laminate is an exact match with what came in the trailer. It was a long process finding it and that's a topic for another thread.

The three photos below are out of order, but...
The first shows the extension sitting in place on the flip up brackets. The second photo shows the flip up brackets ready to use and the third shows how I secured the extension to get the brackets at the right height. The countertop and the extension are different thicknesses.

The only real issue I ran into was that the silverware drawer is on that side of the cabinet, and it's not centered on the cabinet. In order to get the drawer face to clear the flip-up brackets, I had to shorten the drawer face on one side. I did that by slicing off the end of the drawer face, taking another slice off and then glueing the end with the dressed edge back on the face. The drawer isn't in a high visibility place, so I was able to fix the seam with a cherry colored woodworkers crayon.

Also since the drawer has to be accessed, the extension can not stay permanently mounted so there are dowel pins on the bottom of the shelf that mate with holes in the top of the brackets to prevent the extension from moving around. Fun project and I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

That looks amazing! Great mod, and good work doing it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well thought out and perfectly executed!! You can tell that you took your time and didn't hurry on the round cut as it looks fantastic!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## ExploreWithDon (Apr 1, 2014)

I wish I could see it... but there's no pics


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ExploreWithDon said:


> I wish I could see it... but there's no pics


Three identical photos of a cat yawning! I'm spectacularly impressed.


----------

